# Major Cdn attack looms near Kandahar



## big bad john (31 Aug 2006)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2006/08/31/pf-1789394.html

August 31, 2006 

Major Cdn attack looms near Kandahar 

By LES PERREAUX




Canadian soldiers block traffic after a suicide attack on Tuesday, Aug. 29, 2006. 
KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (CP) - Canadian and NATO forces are marshalling for a major battle to retake a Taliban stronghold in southern Afghanistan that has become a painful thorn in the side of Canadian troops. 

NATO commanders cast a dire warning to Afghan civilians Thursday to flee the Panjwaii district near Kandahar where Canadians troops have fought - and several have died - to repeatedly retake the same dusty villages and scrubby grape farms. 

Col. Steve Williams, the NATO deputy commander in southern Afghanistan, promised this attempt will have long-term results. 

"This is going to be different because we're going to stay," said Williams, the plain-talking leader of 2,500 U.S. troops based with NATO forces in Kandahar. 

"Part of the problem in the past is forces would go in, engage the Taliban and then leave. We've realized you have to leave forces in the area to keep the Taliban from coming back. So that is our plan." 

The precise timing of the operation remains secret, Williams said. 

The bulk of recent Canadian casualties have taken place in the area 30 kilometres west of Kandahar, where Canadian commanders have trumpeted several victories and boldly predicted rapid reconstruction. 

Instead, much of the area keeps falling back into Taliban hands. Terrorized local civilians have fled to the nearby city, and rebuilding has ground to a standstill. 

One Afghan leader from the area said NATO is in for a tough fight that won't end once troops move in. He said the alliance should attempt some form of reconciliation with local militants. 

Haji Agha Lalai, the chief Panjwaii district elder who was chased out of his village by Taliban, said the insurgents have infiltrated every aspect of life there. 

"They own shops, they own homes there, they will not retreat," Lalai predicted. "There are many types of Taliban, but these are the warriors. They have been told to fight and they will fight." 

"If it is followed by a reconciliation program, it would be better," said Lalai, who is also a provincial councillor and a regional director of Afghanistan's reconciliation program. 

Williams said the time for reconciliation is over. 

"I can tell you right now that the only talking we're doing to the Taliban is, if they want to die, stay. . . . If they don't want to die, give up," said Williams. "That's about all the talking we're doing." 

As the troops prepared for battle, a call came from the New Democrats in Ottawa for their withdrawal. 

NDP Leader Jack Layton said the troops should be pulled out of Afghanistan by February because the mission "lacks a comprehensive rebuilding plan and commensurate development assistance." 

Foreign Affairs Minister Peter MacKay brushed off Layton's idea, saying Parliament has voted to extend the mission to 2009. 

In Kandahar, Williams promised that a major reconstruction push would follow behind combat troops to quickly restore local commerce and infrastructure. 

He also promised beans, rice, blankets and other humanitarian aid would accompany the offensive to help refugees who flee from the region. 

Williams said NATO troops are waiting for the best time to attack Taliban forces and cause the least possible disruption to farmers remaining in the area. 

"We've learned from elders in the area and district leaders what we need to do so the Taliban doesn't come back," Williams said, adding that tribal leaders say they have had enough and want the Taliban out.


----------



## Franko (31 Aug 2006)

Go get 'em boys!     

J L....get bent.

Regards


----------



## Thompson_JM (31 Aug 2006)

+1 on that.

Give Em HELL!


----------



## McG (31 Aug 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> NDP Leader Jack Layton said the troops should be pulled out of Afghanistan by February because the mission "lacks a comprehensive rebuilding plan and commensurate development assistance."


This particular quote is being discussed here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/49583.0.html


----------



## rz350 (31 Aug 2006)

Let it seem like the gates of hell have opened, and show them the western satan they always talk about. Good luck and kick some @$$!


----------



## GAP (31 Aug 2006)

Luck guys...get some


----------



## navymich (31 Aug 2006)

Godspeed guys...give 'er


----------



## MJP (1 Sep 2006)

Damm right....!


----------



## big bad john (1 Sep 2006)

Keep safe, stay mean and fight hard!  Let them know who's knocking at the door!


----------



## armyrules (1 Sep 2006)

Keep Safe boys but Give it to em' send them back wishing they never met us crazy canucks!!  :soldier:


----------



## brihard (1 Sep 2006)

In a monarch's voice, cry "Havoc!", and let slip the dogs of war.


----------



## derael (1 Sep 2006)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Go get 'em boys!
> 
> J L....get bent.
> 
> Regards



+1, wouldn't mind deporting him to say...Nepal?


----------



## big bad john (1 Sep 2006)

derael said:
			
		

> +1, wouldn't mind deporting him to say...Nepal?



Nepal hell, send him to Darfur and let him make friends with the locals!


----------



## Klc (1 Sep 2006)

+1  



			
				derael said:
			
		

> +1, wouldn't mind deporting him to say...Nepal?



What about sending him to Lebanon  >....

*_Milnet.ca staff edit for site policy_*


----------



## bubba (1 Sep 2006)

Well if we no there goin to attack so does the Taliban so much for suprise,good luck boys.


----------



## 043 (1 Sep 2006)

Well said. So much for Opsec unless it is part of a deception plan. We can only speculate being on this end. But hey, Light 'em up boys and girls! Center of mass between the flip flops and the rag!


----------



## silentbutdeadly (1 Sep 2006)

I was just thinkin about the OPSEC issue here and we all know that Jay4th and I love talking about OPSEC. I see this as a breech, then the videos on youtube.


----------



## Franko (1 Sep 2006)

It was released to the media....I'm sure it's all on the up and up.      

Regards


----------



## big bad john (1 Sep 2006)

This article will tell you why, PSYOPs at its best.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com//servlet/story/RTGAM.20060901.wxafghanevac01/BNStory/International/home

Afghans tipped to NATO sweep 
Troops tell villagers to quit Taliban hotbed 
GRAEME SMITH 

From Friday's Globe and Mail

KANDAHAR, AFGHANISTAN — NATO took the unusual step yesterday of warning villagers to evacuate a strip of farmland southwest of Kandahar or risk getting caught in the crossfire of a coming battle.

U.S. Colonel Steve Williams, deputy commander of North Atlantic Treaty Organization forces in southern Afghanistan, said international troops are planning a confrontation with Taliban insurgents in Pashmul, a cluster of villages 25 kilometres southwest of the city.

"For the safety of the people, I would request that any people who are civilians in Pashmul please leave before the operations kick off, because we do not want to hurt innocent civilians," he said.

Canadian soldiers have been fighting heated battles in the region over the past four months, but this is the first time the foreign troops have declared in advance that they will sweep into a particular area.


Anecdotal reports suggest the Taliban have gained strong influence over parts of the districts of Zhari and Panjwai, including the Pashmul villages.

Col. Williams wouldn't say whether he thinks the Taliban control Pashmul, but confirmed that insurgents are in the area. "We cannot allow the Taliban to hold specific village areas and we will remove them," he said.

The NATO commander would not say when the battle would start, but described the warning as one of many precautions foreign troops are taking to avoid civilian deaths.

"Unlike the Taliban, we care about the people and are concerned about the welfare of people in Afghanistan," he said.

But the Taliban forces southwest of Kandahar have also shown some signs of concern for local residents, or at least for their supporters among the villagers. Taliban fighters started warning people at least 24 hours before they launched an Aug. 20 attack against Panjwai District Centre, the administrative heart of the region. Leaked reports of the impending attack helped Canadian troops and artillery prepare an ambush that left an estimated 72 Taliban dead.

The coming offensive has the potential to finally clear Taliban fighters from the troublesome area, Col. Williams said. When asked about reports that NATO forces have been trying to negotiate amnesty for the insurgents, he said that's not an option in Pashmul.

"I can tell you right now, the only talking we're doing to Taliban is, 'If you want to die, stay in Pashmul. If you don't want to die, give up,' " he said.

The promise to defeat the Taliban in the insurgents' strongholds southwest of the city was met with some skepticism by Afghans, who have watched foreign forces attempt several major offensives in the area over recent months.

In a June 16 press conference at the same renovated Kandahar airport terminal used as a backdrop for yesterday's briefing, Lieutenant-Col. Ian Hope, commander of the Canadian battle group, declared that the situation in Zhari and Panjwai would improve within months.

"I'm optimistic," Col. Hope said then. "I'm very confident that at the end of the summer, you will see significant changes."

August turned out to be the Canadian contingent's worst month, with eight soldiers killed.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2006)

OK.  So where is LCol Ian Hope?  Edmonton or Kandahar?


----------



## Franko (1 Sep 2006)

IIRC.....Edmonton.

Regards


----------



## silentbutdeadly (1 Sep 2006)

On his way to Tampa now!


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Sep 2006)

Troops:
For God's sake, take care!  Do your country proud!


----------



## littlebug (2 Sep 2006)

It's started.  It's called Operation Medusa.  Woke up to this on the news (CTV NewsNet, sorry no article that I can find anywhere yet).  My guy is there.  I'm more worried about them staying safe then giving hell at this point.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Sep 2006)

Newest stories up top....

http://milnewstbay.pbwiki.com/CANinKandahar

''The looming battle in a volatile area west of here promises to be one part D-Day and one part Marshall Plan as coalition soldiers are followed by a second wave of reconstruction money to fix fields shredded by armoured vehicles and mud-walled buildings battered by bullets and bombs.  The timing of the battle remains uncertain but coalition forces on Thursday warned civilians in the Panjwaii region to flee the area because NATO forces were gearing up to take on Taliban insurgents who had overrun their shops and homes.  They added $500,000 US had been earmarked for humanitarian relief and to repair infrastructure, including wells and irrigation pipes damaged by the fighting . . . .'' (Canwest/Global)

Also, word of a plane crash....

''An aircraft supporting Nato-led operations against the Taleban has crashed in the southern Afghan province of Kandahar, a Nato spokesman has said.  It was not immediately clear whether there were any casualties. There was no indication of an enemy attack on the plane, which was not a fighter jet, Maj Scott Lundy said.  The crash came as Afghan and Nato troops began a major anti-Taleban drive in the Panjwayi district of Kandahar which has seen months of fighting . . . .'' (BBC Online)

Give 'er, and stay as safe as you can....


----------



## civmick (3 Sep 2006)

Not sure about this giving them warning business - certainly didn't seem to have any effect in Lebanon with the IDF leaflet drops and as previous noted surrenders any available surprise.


----------



## paracowboy (4 Sep 2006)

yeah, but you have to try, and it covers your ass with the traitors in the media.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Sep 2006)

Sounds like the bad boys have some "media issues", too..... ;D

*Taliban slams reports  * 
The Hindu (India), 5 Sept 06
http://www.hindu.com/2006/09/05/stories/2006090505221300.htm

*The top Taliban military commander on Monday said NATO's claims to have killed more than 200 insurgents over the weekend were propaganda and warned that his men would target journalists who reported ``wrong information'' given by the U.S.-led coalition or NATO.* ``They are saying that they have killed 200 Taliban but they did not kill even 10 Taliban,'' said Mullah Dadullah, military commander for south and southeastern Afghanistan.  ``They are just destroying civilian homes and agricultural land. They are using the media to do propaganda against the Taliban.''  Mullah Dadullah spoke to AP from an undisclosed location. The reporter has spoken to him in the past and recognised his voice.  *``From today, I want to tell journalists that if in future they use wrong information from coalition forces or NATO we will target those journalists and media,'' he said.*


----------



## Hedgehog18 (4 Sep 2006)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> Sounds like the bad boys have some "media issues", too..... ;D
> 
> *Taliban slams reports  *
> The Hindu (India), 5 Sept 06
> ...



So to get this right the taliban will be targeting one of the biggest thorns in the troops side that i can see in Afghanistan, now don't get me wrong a Canadian life is just that a Canadian but can it really be that bad scaring the media out of Afghanistan or at least make fewer reporters wanting to go over.   to those who served and are serving  
good luck Mckibbion in January


----------



## geo (4 Sep 2006)

Cheez.... this mullah sounds like the Iraqi (dis)information minister at the onset of Op Iraqi Freedom..... saying that there were no US tanks in Baghdad on the day the city fell.

Do ya think this guy has been taking correspondence courses?


----------

